# Cost of dog trailers?



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

I have been looking over other posts about dog trailers and I am wondering what would I be looking to spend on a 4 hole trailer with AC? Without AC?

Will a Toyota Highlander (V6) pull a 4 hole trailer ok?

I know of Jones trailers, but how do people get the trailers to their state? 

I am trying to decide on the next vehicle. I no longer want to drive a humongous SUV so I can fit 3 crates. 4 is already out of the question. I am trying to decide if a Highlander with a trailer would be doable or if I am cursed to have to get the dreaded minivan.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Erynn Lucas said:


> I have been looking over other posts about dog trailers and I am wondering what would I be looking to spend on a 4 hole trailer with AC? Without AC?
> 
> Will a Toyota Highlander (V6) pull a 4 hole trailer ok?
> 
> ...


Go Minivan. I looked at dog trailers, and they are $$$$$. I was looking at the wt-metal, and it was 6k for basic 4 hole. no frills. I just bought a ford full size fan....that came with an engine too...for the same price.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Erynn,

I know from experience that a V6 has no problem pulling a 4 dog trailer by WT Metal. An old friend of mine was gracious enough to let me use her brand new trailer when I went on vacation the year before last- no problems with a V6 pulling it....we went up the Smokey Mountains with dogs in tow. Really liked that trailer. It did not have air conditioning but did have a fan system. I did see one with air conditioning at training a couple of years back....the air conditioning happened to fail on that day and there was no alert system to notify the owner/handler - luckily an observant club member noticed before she lost her dogs. I know my old friend had to travel to NJ to pick her WT Metal trailer up.

Someone on this forum also posted this company http://www.k9trailer.com/ - not sure if they do air conditioning but it appears that several people have been happy with their trailers as well.

Take Care,

Lacey


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

The price of metal has gone so far up, that the horse trailer I bought several years ago is worth more now than when I bought it brand new.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> The price of metal has gone so far up, that the horse trailer I bought several years ago is worth more now than when I bought it brand new.


Seems like sound investing.


My thing with the trailers is safety. I looked into them a couple years ago when looking for different options of transporting the dogs. Made me very uncomfortable when someone mentioned coming home from a trial and getting rear ended. Luckily those dogs were in a van, but what happens to a trailer in an accident?


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

Jackie Lockard said:


> Seems like sound investing.
> 
> 
> My thing with the trailers is safety. I looked into them a couple years ago when looking for different options of transporting the dogs. Made me very uncomfortable when someone mentioned coming home from a trial and getting rear ended. Luckily those dogs were in a van, but what happens to a trailer in an accident?


If you like the look of the WT's but safety is a major concern, you may want to look into http://www.k9trailer.com/ American made, steel frame, lots of things come standard on their trailers that are add ons on the WT.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I saw the VLK trailers that company that Wade Morrell works for manufactures at the NARA champs this past October and was blown away by the quality of them and how well though out the little things were. 

They have some really well thought out things that none of the others have even thought of as options let alone standard equipment. The best part is the dog holes themselves. There is no plywood, no rubber mats where dog dirt goes to haunt you during cleanup. The holes are seamless fiber/plastic with a well placed drain hole so you can spray out with a pressure washer or even just a hose. Very sanitary for the dogs and for you. The sky is the limit with these trailers. Hot dog units, AC, Hound heaters, H20 storage, lighting, work lights you dream it they can do it. 

http://www.k9transportation.com/


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> I saw the VLK trailers that company that Wade Morrell works for manufactures at the NARA champs this past October and was blown away by the quality of them and how well though out the little things were.
> 
> They have some really well thought out things that none of the others have even thought of as options let alone standard equipment. The best part is the dog holes themselves. There is no plywood, no rubber mats where dog dirt goes to haunt you during cleanup. The holes are seamless fiber/plastic with a well placed drain hole so you can spray out with a pressure washer or even just a hose. Very sanitary for the dogs and for you. The sky is the limit with these trailers. Hot dog units, AC, Hound heaters, H20 storage, lighting, work lights you dream it they can do it.
> 
> http://www.k9transportation.com/


 
I saw this website and liked look and specs of these. There aren't prices though. Seems I would have to get off my butt and send an email about prices. I hesitate. They look expensive. 

I like the look of a Highlander better and it somehow gets better gas mileage than the minivan, but it only fits 2 crates and it is tight even then. 

It seems like the AC can almost double the price. I would want some kind of alarm though. I also know of someone who had a malfunction and lost their dog due to heat. Not something I am willing to risk.

Thanks for the feedback. There is no such thing as used trailers huh?


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

The prices are on there. They are in a PDF call GSA spec sheet, something like that, that will give you an idea. 

I want one of those trailers so darn bad. Sure would make going to training twice a week as simple as hooking up to the trailer, instead of throwing kennels, suits, bags with stuff, water, bowls, the list goes on in the back of the truck. 

Occasionally I've seen some used ones on craigslist in my area, but I think most people who get a nice one keep it for quite a while. 



Erynn Lucas said:


> I saw this website and liked look and specs of these. There aren't prices though. Seems I would have to get off my butt and send an email about prices. I hesitate. They look expensive.
> 
> I like the look of a Highlander better and it somehow gets better gas mileage than the minivan, but it only fits 2 crates and it is tight even then.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Your highlander would be able to pull a trailer. A friend was towing a four stall Schimdt trailer with his 1992 Honda Accord wagon and his 1990 Toy. PU, the PU only has a 85 HP, wasn't the fastest but it was able to pull it. It was more economical to keep his current vehicles and buy a trailer. 

Whatever you decide, I would recommend getting a dual axle.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

The VLK trailers are freakin' awesome. They did a lot of research and made them pretty rugged too. Most vehicles can pull the smaller models but it won't a speedy trip. I'd like to get one but then I'd need a new truck because I can't have my POS make that trailer look bad.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Erynn Lucas said:


> I like the look of a Highlander better and it somehow gets better gas mileage than the minivan, but it only fits 2 crates and it is tight even then.


A Highlander is a nice truck really. All of those smaller 3-4 hole trailers are under 1500lbs and 150lb tongue weight most even a compact car can pull them. So a Highlander not an issue. 

I am looking for a new vehicle myself and am flip flopping between a 1/2 ton and a compact car with a trailer. With the price of fuel these days the compact with a trailer seems like more and more of the way to go. At least when I don't pull the trailer I'll get good mileage but with a 1/2 ton your stuck with it.


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

Hm, they give 4ft wide vs 8 ft wide trailers. The "cockpit" on the 4ft wide is 22 x 34 x 28in high. The copckpits on the 8 ft wide are 26 x 43 x 28in high. I am carting Dobermans that are between 60-95lbs. They ride now in 500 crates. I think I would be looking at the 8 ft model right? Too bad as there is a 4k price difference...

Thanks for the heads up as to where to look for pricing.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey Erynn like any crate all you really care about if the dog can turn around and lay down properly. A 500 crate to me is pretty big not only would a hole in a trailer that big be overkill but a dog would slam against the walls in the event of an accident exposing the dog to further injury.


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments Geoff..Please if anyone has any questions about the trailers give me a shout and I will do my best to answer them. Our company is a bit different as we own river side travel trailers and have a large factory that produces everything in house. We can customize your trailer any way you want and come up with package that fits your needs. The factory is in Peru Indiana about 1.5 hours north of Indy if anyone wants to come see the construction in person. 

Regards

Wade









Geoff Empey said:


> I saw the VLK trailers that company that Wade Morrell works for manufactures at the NARA champs this past October and was blown away by the quality of them and how well though out the little things were.
> 
> They have some really well thought out things that none of the others have even thought of as options let alone standard equipment. The best part is the dog holes themselves. There is no plywood, no rubber mats where dog dirt goes to haunt you during cleanup. The holes are seamless fiber/plastic with a well placed drain hole so you can spray out with a pressure washer or even just a hose. Very sanitary for the dogs and for you. The sky is the limit with these trailers. Hot dog units, AC, Hound heaters, H20 storage, lighting, work lights you dream it they can do it.
> 
> http://www.k9transportation.com/


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

You are already working up a quote for me.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

We prefer the dual axle. More stability.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Sue DiCero said:


> We prefer the dual axle. More stability.


Sue do you find the ease of parking any different and how about moving it around by yourself after it is off the tow vehicle with a dually?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Dual axle dog trailers tow alot less bouncy and and are safer if you blow a tire.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> Sue do you find the ease of parking any different and how about moving it around by yourself after it is off the tow vehicle with a dually?


I have driven with it a few times (it is mostly Gabor) with no issue driving, parking.

I have been able to move around by self with no issue. We have WT metal Royal


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

One thing I haven't seen mentioned is, at least in California, the cost of a speeding ticket is doubled when you are pulling a trailer. Personal experience getting popped doing 70 with a trailer. Ouch. 

Plus you can't do above 55 mph in CA when towing and can't use the carpool lane around here. And you have to stay in the two right-hand lanes on a freeway with four or more lanes.

Have you gone 55 mph on the freeway lately? It's like going backwards. 

Laura


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Check out 
http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=30
for an occasional deal on a used trailer


----------



## Charles Wrenn (Apr 22, 2008)

*Wade,*

*I've tried twice to get information on a trailer you have for sale with no success. *


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

Charles Wrenn said:


> *Wade,*
> 
> *I've tried twice to get information on a trailer you have for sale with no success. *


 
Me too. 

Also, after looking at some costs and thinking about trying to do 55 on the highway... I think I am going to suck it up and go minivan.


----------



## Charles Wrenn (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll probably stick with a minivan as well. I've kind of gotten cold with the no follow up...The iron was hot, now its cooled...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Erynn Lucas said:


> Me too.
> 
> Also, after looking at some costs and thinking about trying to do 55 on the highway... I think I am going to suck it up and go minivan.


I can get four dog crates in my 96 Mercury Villager plus a lot of equipment on top of the crates and it costs a lot less then most
of the 4-6 dog trailers I've seen. I also don't need another vehicle to tow it with..........................most of the time at least ;-0


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I can get four dog crates in my 96 Mercury Villager plus a lot of equipment on top of the crates and it costs a lot less then most
> of the 4-6 dog trailers I've seen. I also don't need another vehicle to tow it with..........................most of the time at least ;-0


yes, but to deal without the noise, smell etc.....a trailer isn't that bad


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

Charles Wrenn said:


> *Wade,*
> 
> *I've tried twice to get information on a trailer you have for sale with no success. *


Did you try and call? The front office at VLK may be able to help.

765-985-2274


----------



## Charles Wrenn (Apr 22, 2008)

I actually emailed two different people who acknowledged my interest in the trailers...Neither of which have followed up on any of my questions. If they show no more interest in my business at this point, then what would happen if I purchased and actually had a concern with the product....Like I said, it doesn't matter now...I've moved on in whole process.....


----------



## Brian McConnell (Feb 6, 2010)

I am selling my trailor it is a 4 dog WT almost brand new,About 250 miles since delivery.
Do not need anymore really guess I did not need it in the first place.
Pulls nice with a6 cyl dodge van
Brian


----------



## Paul R. Konschak (Jun 10, 2010)

Where do you live?


----------

